# Possibilities and workflow when creating panorama pictures



## Tom75 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi,

Since it is not possible in LR to create panorama pictures I have to use another software to do that because I don't have Photoshop.

My problem is that when importing a series of photos from a shoot that contains photos that are take to create panoramas, I actually don't want to imp rot them to LR before they are panoramas. If I just copy first all pictures to my hard drive without importing to LR then I cannot see thumbnails of the pictures because they are RAW files.

The best would actually be to create the panorama pictures and then import everything into LR.

Does somebody have a good way of working with this?

Thanks in advance,

Regards,
Tom


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 17, 2012)

I take the opposite line, Tom, in that I definitely want them in Lightroom before I make the panorama. That way they are under control, I don't have special "systems"  for different types of pictures, and I can batch correct stuff like dust spots before stitching (my dust spots stay in the same place on every frame).

John


----------



## Tom75 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for your comment John, very interesting that you are doing it that way.

I thought it would probably be best to do the stitching with the original files from the camera because once you adjust something on the separate photos such as contrast, exposure, shadows etc then I was afraid it could create problems with the stitching. 

Therefore I tried to find a good way to be able to do the developing and adjustments on the final stitched photo.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## clee01l (Jun 17, 2012)

I use a panorama tool as an "Edit-In" editor.  LR catalogs my master originals.  If I have 5 originals that make up the panorama, I select all 5 and call the edit in Function.  When my panorama application completes I have an additional composite file in the same folder as the 5 originals and I just resync this folder in LR to let LR manage the composite too.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 17, 2012)

I should add that I also make the individual frames green and stack them, all to make it more obvious that they belong as a group. As I work in Auto Sync mode all the time, I should get all adjustments identical and will also spend less time dust spotting.

To throw a curved ball..... With the LR4 / PV2012 controls being adaptive, I am concerned that the effect of an exposure or shadows adjustment on one image may not be the same as on the neighbouring images. While I limit my Basic panel adjustments and don't apply Clarity or Vibrance, in theory even the default rendition may cause this problem. I'm not sure I'm right about this though, and I haven't had any stitching oddities or evidence. It's just a nagging doubt. 

John


----------



## Tom75 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation John.




clee01l said:


> I use a panorama tool as an "Edit-In" editor.  LR catalogs my master originals.  If I have 5 originals that make up the panorama, I select all 5 and call the edit in Function.  When my panorama application completes I have an additional composite file in the same folder as the 5 originals and I just resync this folder in LR to let LR manage the composite too.



Hi Clee,

this process you described sounds really interesting but what is an "Edit-In" editor and how does it work?

Regards,
Tom


----------



## clee01l (Jun 18, 2012)

The pixel pushing editor that I use is PSE,  although any editor capable of creating a panorama can be configured in LR as one of your external editors. 
In LR, there is a sub-menu item labeled {Edit In...}.  This is a function that calls up a list of the external editors that you have added in LR's Preferences. 
One of the ways a Panorama editor can be invoked through Explorer/Finder is to select the images as a group in Explorer/Finder and call the Panorama application using the "Open with" option. It works the same way in LR, except LR does the calling.  Instead of opening the component images one by one using the Panorama program, all of the images are opened at once before your panorama program appears on the screen.


----------



## Tom75 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks a lot clee, this is really cool and I didnt know about this feature.

When I set up the external editing there was a preset on Resolution of 240, what does that mean?
I also used prophotoRGB and 16bit

Regards,
Tom


----------



## clee01l (Jun 19, 2012)

That resolution of 240 dpi is really an obsolete field that represented instructions for print media devices. The units DPI (dots per inch) are only relevent when you put pixels to paper. Most modern printers ignore this field since those instructions are managed by the print instructions that the printing program sends with the data.  You can ignore this field too since I know of no place where it is actually used.


----------

